# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  what is the actual proper humidity level for Ball Pythons

## EyeLashViper

:?: I was wondering exactly what the proper humidity level is optimum for the Ball Python? I know that they are indigenous to West Africa but I am unsure what the conditions in that part of the world truly are.Is it savannah and scrub forest or a more tropical enviroment? I am currently maintaining my pythons at a humidity index of about 75 % and I mist them at least twice a day - once in the early morning when their heat lamps come on and once in the evening when I begin their nightime temp and light reduction.I am cautious about the humidity becoming excessive as I think I have heard that large Boas and Pythons can develop respiratory and skin infections if kept in too moist of an enviroment???I am trying to hit just the right temp/humidity combination with the positioning and timing of my heat lamps.I appreciate any advice you all may have on this subject.

                                         8) EyeLashViper

----------


## BallKingdom

That might be too high, if it is constant. I keep mine at 55% all the time, this seems to do good. 

On the topic of their natural humidity, I've heard some very interesting things regarding that. I've heard to ones that live in the savannahs, like most WC balls, stop eating during the winter months. It becomes too cool for them so they no longer eat. Where the ones who are in the jungles eat all year round and have high humidity levels. So be having high humidity and temperatures you can trick your bp into feeling like it's in a jungle climate, and thus get a better feeding response. Like wise a bp that experiences a winter temp drop, and low levels of humdity will feel like it's in a savannah, and possibly stop eating. Interesting way to fix feeding problems...

The perfect level of humidity is 60%, 75% should not hurt it, but keep a close eye on it. If kept on too moist of substrate they can develop scale rot. And too much humidity can greatly increase the effects or respiratory infections.

----------


## Jeanne

I was recently reading on another site post forum that someones ball got RI by the humidity being too high, and if I remember right, it was around 70% she said she kept hers at. I keep mine lower than 60%, usually it is at 55%... dont know if I would feel comfortable keeping it as high as you do..but I would definately watch it. Alot of books I have read, says 40-60%.

----------

